# [SYNOLOGY] Gnu/Linux sur synology

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Juste un petit retour d'expérience, je me suis payé depuis un moment un nas synology ds710+ ici

J'ai utilisé le soft de synology, le dsm qui est une application web assez intéressante pour tout configurer facilement , sous le capot c'est une base linux avec un busybox très limité donc après avoir installer un gestionnaire de paquet ipkg avec des paquets pas forcement à jour mais c'est déjà un super travail de fait car on trouve pas mal de soft .... 

Finalement, j'en ai eu marre des limitations du système et vu que ce model dispose d'un port vga que le test que j'ai mis en lien décrivait comme un port non fonctionnel .  Bref, ds un moment de lucidité, car avoir un matos comme cela pendant des mois et ne pas penser a mettre un vrai Gnu/Linux, c'est vraiment passer à côté d'un truc, donc après backup de mes données, j'ai décidé d'installer une debian avec du raid + du lvm car on peut rajouter une extension avec ce model .

J'ai branché un lecteur cd usb à l'arrière avec un cable qui gère l'usb1, les cables doubles ... et  un clavier usb à l'avant  . Je boot puis F11 pour sélectionner le cdrom , j'installe ma debian, bon il faut faire gaffe à installer le boot sur le hdd que le bios détecte (sdc pour linux) et faudra mettre le root en hd0 menu.lst (même si le noyau le voit en hd2, /dev/sdc) ...

Enfin cela fait du bien d'avoir un système pleinement fonctionnel ...

je sais que c'est un petit retour rapide ....

@+

----------

## ben793

Bonjour, je suis intéressé pour faire la même chose avec une distrib ubuntu sur un ds 1511+. Malheureusement je n'arrive pas à activer le port vga.

Pourrait tu détailler un peu ta manip s'il te plais?

Merci.

En tous cas bien joué, je cherche depuis un moment et tu es le premier qui y arrive sans utiliser le chroot

----------

